# Had to share this too...........Comforting words I thought



## Tink-G (Oct 21, 2009)

passed on to me by a friend

http://www.uoregon.edu/~kwadding/hkeller.htm

So come on, lets start to look for the one that is being opened for us. xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

I love this saying!!


----------

